# ouvrir documents .cws et .cwk (Apple Works)



## bibiche (15 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,
j'ai besoin de récupérer des documents créés sous Apple Works. J'ai un "vieux" MacMini sous Leopard, est-ce qu'il existe une version de Works qui tourne sous cet OS ? sinon, existe-t-il un moyen pour convertir ces fichiers ?
merci !


----------



## peyret (15 Juin 2022)

bibiche a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai besoin de récupérer des documents créés sous Apple Works. J'ai un "vieux" MacMini sous Leopard, est-ce qu'il existe une version de Works qui tourne sous cet OS ? sinon, existe-t-il un moyen pour convertir ces fichiers ?
> merci !


Salut,

..à tenter : https://edu.ge.ch/site/utilisation-logiciel/2014/11/09/recuperer-un-document-appleworks-clarisworks/


----------



## bibiche (15 Juin 2022)

peyret a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> ..à tenter : https://edu.ge.ch/site/utilisation-logiciel/2014/11/09/recuperer-un-document-appleworks-clarisworks/


merci !
en effet, j'ai pu ouvrir avec Libre Office les fichiers .cwk, mais pas les cws. c'est déjà un début ! merci.


----------



## bibiche (16 Juin 2022)

bibiche a dit:


> merci !
> en effet, j'ai pu ouvrir avec Libre Office les fichiers .cwk, mais pas les cws. c'est déjà un début ! merci.


Bonjour,
j'ai un Mac mini G4 de 2004 qui tourne sous Leopard, est-ce que si je récupère un CD d'installation de Works, ça peut le faire ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Juin 2022)

Salut,
je crois qu'il faut mac os 9 pour faire tourner claris. J'ai un powerbook qui tourne encore sous OS9 et je dois avoir claris. je vais vérifier.


----------



## Invité (16 Juin 2022)

J'en ai plusieurs avec Claris au cas où…


----------



## bibiche (18 Juin 2022)

merci à tous,
finalement par hasard j'ai réussi à ouvrir les fichiers .cws avec Intaglio, que j'utilise pour mon travail. Donc plus besoin de récupérer Works !


----------



## baron (19 Juin 2022)

bibiche a dit:


> merci à tous,
> finalement par hasard j'ai réussi à ouvrir les fichiers .cws avec Intaglio, que j'utilise pour mon travail. Donc plus besoin de récupérer Works !


Prends garde de ne pas désinstaller Intaglio. 
Tu risques de ne plus pouvoir le réactiver. 





						Intaglio - le site ne répond plus - autre logiciel 2D ?
					

Bonjour, Le logiciel Intaglio 3.9.5 ne fonctionne plus sur Mac Big Sur 11.1. Le site https://www.purgatorydesign.com ne répond plus depuis le début de l'année (Service Temporarily Unavailable The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2022)

À noter que Claris/Apple Works , au moins dans la version Apple Works 6 tourne nativement sous OS X "PPC", via Carbon.


----------



## daffyb (19 Juin 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> À noter que Claris/Apple Works , au moins dans la version Apple Works 6 tourne nativement sous OS X "PPC", via Carbon.


et que dans le pire des cas, on peut trouver une version qui tourne sous Windows !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> et que dans le pire des cas, on peut trouver une version qui tourne sous Windows !


Certes, mais là, ça limite à ClarisWorks 5, le 6 n'est jamais sorti sous Windows


----------



## dandu (26 Juin 2022)

Ben y a AppleWorks 6 pour Windows, si (c'est le nom final de ClariWorks, non ?)


----------



## daffyb (26 Juin 2022)

c'est même la version 6.2.2 qui est dispo pour windows (si je ne me trompe pas)


----------

